# Special markings - IDing your dog as yours with pictures.



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Let the pictures talk...

What special markings that makes your doggie special to you that you can pick him/her out from a bunch of same species / breed / colors / size etc. huge pack of dogs???

Describtions welcome too!:rockon:


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman besides his "egyptian kohled" mascaraed eyes and freckled nose








also have special toe markings...














Like solid black & white toes...














And also what I called candycane (black & white) on the same toe...

And also 2 spots on his back... the lower one actually look heart shaped when he was a puppy and with shaggier hair.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn has black gums and a black mouth all but her tongue.

Blu Boy has a 2 inch long black egg shaped spot on the left back side of his tongue way back close to his throat. 

Leah Lu has a black stomach.

Eddee has a green tattoo for his neuter (as if you couldn't tell! Lol!)

Cookie has about 12 single white hairs down the center of her chest that you cannot see unless you actually look for them. They are in a perfect straight line. She also has a white patch on her chin.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn has black gums and a black mouth all but her tongue.
> 
> Blu Boy has a 2 inch long black egg shaped spot on the left back side of his tongue way back close to his throat.
> 
> ...


Cool Abbylynn!
12 single white hair in a straight line... that is neat!
Roman has a spotted tongue too... hahahah!

You know your dogs, let dog theives beware!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

The ears. Definitely the ears


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie is very bald on her underside and most Chihuahua mixes aren't. She's also wirehaired on her back which is unusual and something I've never seen before in a Chi/Terrier. Faxon is just... Faxon. I'd recognize her because she would throw her head around and roo at me. Also her tail tip is black and she has a weird black swirl by her butt that would be a dead ringer lol.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I know the swirls and curves of the brindle on Jubel's face... not something that would help describing to someone else though. There are a few dogs at his daycare that look a lot like him in certain aspects. This is Merlin's headshot, often marked as Jubel on their facebook page before I see it and correct them. He is at least looks similar enough to make me do a double take, the others he's mixed up with in pictures not so much. Merlin's back is also mostly black so in person they are easy to tell apart, in a lot of pictures you do have to look closer.










Hawkins sometimes gets marked as Jubel as well... less of a resembles there









And here is my Jubel boy









Who in the above picture was labeled as Charlotte at first... who really doesn't look much like him other than brindle.









Other identifying marks would be:
*White triangle, point down, on his chest.
*White ticking on his muzzle, and a bit on his legs
*Mostly black gums, a black spot on the tip of his tongue expanding on the bottom of his tongue. Also so black way back near his throat on his tongue.
*Has a bit of an underbite and a slight snaggle tooth that occasionally pops out.
*And if you look hard enough you can still see a bit of a scar from his bowel obstruction surgery last year. Probably won't be able to see that much longer with how much it's already faded.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah yeah Roxie has a slight underbite too, no snaggletooth though lol!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

With Gypsy, the off-center face blaze is a great identifier. That, and all her socks are different lengths, hehe. She's pretty easy to identify. 


KissingGyp by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyCatch by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Besides the soft paws I have on her, Manna has black lips and gums with pink marbling and a nearly all pink tongue (the black spot is so far back only I can find it anyways. The top of her mouth also has a unique pattern


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is basically covered in unique markings. Then again, so is the rest of his breed, so it's not always easy to tell them apart in a crowd. More specifically, his left flank has a white marking that goes almost up to his back, he has a couple small white spots in his mostly red blanket, and the white blaze on his head ends in two points instead of being rounded.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Watson is basically covered in unique markings. Then again, so is the rest of his breed, so it's not always easy to tell them apart in a crowd.


 We really do NEED more pictures of Watson  we are seriously lacking in them


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

kcomstoc said:


> We really do NEED more pictures of Watson  we are seriously lacking in them


Haha. I actually took some more of him on our vacation about 1 1/2 months ago, but I haven't even taken them off the camera yet.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Haha. I actually took some more of him on our vacation about 1 1/2 months ago, but I haven't even taken them off the camera yet.


 lol Don't keep us in suspense  you should find time to put them on his thread he has a super sweet face that is irresistible


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> The ears. Definitely the ears


Yeap! Definitely the ears!
Too cute...

Remember disney's Flying elephant Dumbo???
Those are "flying" ears too!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Adele has a PI sign of white on her chest and she also has a diamond shape birth mark on her belly


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Mechta:
























Aside from the fact that she is probably one of only a handful of brown Siberian Huskies and one of only a few with a fully darkened face..other things that make her pretty easy to pick out are:
She has a pretty unique marking on her chest.
Her blaze on her face is asymmetrical.
Her eyes are a pretty big give away.
The other big thing is the "silvering" on her face (It is not the flash - it's actually white tipped red hairs around her mouth that give it the look of silver)

Bella would be more difficult to pick out but only because she is more typical of a Sibeiran Husky.








The easiest way being her extremely short coat with no undercoat.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Roxie is very bald on her underside and most Chihuahua mixes aren't. She's also wirehaired on her back which is unusual and something I've never seen before in a Chi/Terrier. Faxon is just... Faxon. I'd recognize her because she would throw her head around and roo at me. Also her tail tip is black and she has a weird black swirl by her butt that would be a dead ringer lol.


Black swirls???
That is a cool defining feature for sure.



dagwall said:


> I know the swirls and curves of the brindle on Jubel's face... not something that would help describing to someone else though. There are a few dogs at his daycare that look a lot like him in certain aspects. This is Merlin's headshot, often marked as Jubel on their facebook page before I see it and correct them. He is at least looks similar enough to make me do a double take, the others he's mixed up with in pictures not so much. Merlin's back is also mostly black so in person they are easy to tell apart, in a lot of pictures you do have to look closer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, that looks like my old dog Timothy's markings.
1/2 Dobie, 1/2 GSD... all brindled like that and a black black muzzle...
May be a bit fierce looking but what an angel of a dog (babies crawled all over him... and that's my twin nephews who are in their 20s now).


I love the brindled look.:clap2:




Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> With Gypsy, the off-center face blaze is a great identifier. That, and all her socks are different lengths, hehe. She's pretty easy to identify.
> 
> 
> KissingGyp by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> ...


Cool! Love that sock descriptions.





Flaming said:


> Besides the soft paws I have on her, Manna has black lips and gums with pink marbling and a nearly all pink tongue (the black spot is so far back only I can find it anyways. The top of her mouth also has a unique pattern


We all love the almost all or all pink tongue!
The best looks our doggies give.



elrohwen said:


> Watson is basically covered in unique markings. Then again, so is the rest of his breed, so it's not always easy to tell them apart in a crowd. More specifically, his left flank has a white marking that goes almost up to his back, he has a couple small white spots in his mostly red blanket, and the white blaze on his head ends in two points instead of being rounded.


There aren't ever enough pictures of your beloved is what I'll always say.
The more pics the merrier... the more recent the better.

Even for the JIC (just in case) lost dog scenario...
Pictures are worth more than a thousand words sometimes.
(here descriptions details rule just like z pics)

:rockon:


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> lol Don't keep us in suspense  you should find time to put them on his thread he has a super sweet face that is irresistible


ITA!
Love looking at all the sweet dog-dog faces.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Thors very odd eyes, infact both my animals have odd eyes, thor's are electric blue and my cat who is also all white has vibrant bright yellow eyes with a dark spot in the right corner of his left eye


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy smokes, Mechta is turning into one beautiful dog. I haven't seen a picture of her since she was a pup! I'm hoping to run into her at a show one day


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah no kidding.. She beats the typical Husky for looks and flashiness for sure.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Holy smokes, Mechta is turning into one beautiful dog. I haven't seen a picture of her since she was a pup! I'm hoping to run into her at a show one day


Are you coming to any shows down here in PA? I hope to run into you as well!


Kayota said:


> Yeah no kidding.. She beats the typical Husky for looks and flashiness for sure.


Thanks guys!  I haven't really posted many pictures of her (outside of facebook. My facebook is Mechta picture heaven). I guess I should post one or two recent ones on her picture thread if I ever find it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Are you coming to any shows down here in PA? I hope to run into you as well!


No plans for PA at the moment, but most of the shows we attend are in NJ which I don't think is far from you. We did Hunterdon, Augusta, and Morristown this year.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

We were at Morristown  Not showing but we were there!

Did Augusta pass already or do they have more than one show a year?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> We were at Morristown  Not showing but we were there!
> 
> Did Augusta pass already or do they have more than one show a year?


Darn! Augusta and Morristown where over Labor Day weekend - Augusta was Friday/Saturday and Morristown was Sunday/Monday (we only did Saturday and Sunday). They were both a good size for Welshies, so I'm sure we'll go back next year. Not sure if Augusta does multiple shows, but I think they do a couple indoors in Morristown every year.

We'll have to meet up next year! I usually check out the siberians to say hi to our obedience instructor, but she wasn't at Augusta/Morristown this year because she didn't like the judges


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Augusta has another show - a Siberian breeder said she would be at Augusta but I have no clue when it is (goes off to look).


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I think Augusta has another show - a Siberian breeder said she would be at Augusta but I have no clue when it is (goes off to look).


PM me when you find out. I liked the site and it was only about an hour from my house, so I'd go there again if other Welshie people would attend.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

asuna said:


> Thors very odd eyes, infact both my animals have odd eyes, thor's are electric blue and my cat who is also all white has vibrant bright yellow eyes with a dark spot in the right corner of his left eye


Wow!
That is some statement making beautiful lightning eyes... simply in awe!!!
TDF!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This face is so easy to pick out in a crowd, between his off center white blaze, masked tan points, and marbled merling over his right eye.








You also don't see a merled dog marked like this every day.









The girls are much harder to pick out in a crowd being your typical black tri colors.
But for Kechara, the full tan face is not very common in Aussies.









And for Lark, her half white neck that ends abruptly right in the back of her neck.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Leo:
He does not look like many other huskies. He is very thin and his face is lanky. Most huskies are rounder in the face. He also has a heart shaped patch on his belly  and even though he is black and white he has a tinge of brown on his hind legs. Leo's eyes are always focused and bright. Ready to go.

Flash: Basset hounds can look like twins seriously! Flash's front shoulders are red even though its black all the way around them. Flashes Stripe on his face curls slightly towards his right brow. He has brown on his lips under his nose. and he has a personality to his look. I could pick him out of a crowd just seeing a picture clip of his eyes. He has a special comical look to his face. It goes right to my heart.

Vader: Vader is actually a not very common color for Bullies. He is a very dark brown almost black. His skin is the same color. and he has almost no hair on his chest and stomach its very short. He has a wisp of white on his nose. and a white pattern on his chest. Warm amber eyes. A thick physical appearance but with skinny legs lol. and his tail is kinda short and fat. and he broke his tail ( he sat on it! ) when he was a puppy so he has a slight bulge near the base. He also has white hair on his pee pee lol! Everything else around it is dark but his thing is white. His hind quarters are round and shapely. I call him ham because he is shaped like a pig in a lot of ways and I also call him butt because he has a round butt lol


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris has typical Doberman markings but she will have a tattoo in her ear when she gets spayed next year. Remmy is blue merle and has blue eyes but his left eye is half blue half brown.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup!
Definietly can tell that they are different!

That marbled merling on (Hawkeye?)... 
Love love Kechara's tan face mask... that is beautiful.
Yup! The half white markings on Lark... almost like a new moon.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Fade said:


> Leo:
> He does not look like many other huskies. He is very thin and his face is lanky. Most huskies are rounder in the face. He also has a heart shaped patch on his belly  and even though he is black and white he has a tinge of brown on his hind legs. Leo's eyes are always focused and bright. Ready to go.
> 
> Flash: Basset hounds can look like twins seriously! Flash's front shoulders are red even though its black all the way around them. Flashes Stripe on his face curls slightly towards his right brow. He has brown on his lips under his nose. and he has a personality to his look. I could pick him out of a crowd just seeing a picture clip of his eyes. He has a special comical look to his face. It goes right to my heart.
> ...


I love heart shape patches.
That is cool on Leo.
Roman has one on his butt bust as his hair grows, the spot become like an octopus and evetually will fade into his fur or white.

Basset hounds are special... all of them. They are hush puppies, they are.
Such soulful eyes too.

I love pigshaped animals... I love "ham" as a nick.
I called Roman piggie sometimes not because he is "pigshaped" but I wanted him to be one lol!
Always trying to "fatten" both him & hubby up you know.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Kyllobernese said:


> Kris has typical Doberman markings but she will have a tattoo in her ear when she gets spayed next year. Remmy is blue merle and has blue eyes but his left eye is half blue half brown.


That is a great distinct to have a half blue & half brown eyes... 
(I've never seen one honestly, only the one blue and one solid brown eye dogs.)
Would dearly love a picture but no stress... describtions good enough.

I wonder how they tatoo a dog??? Is it much like humans'?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gem and Gyp are about as unique as they come, they would be awfully difficult to mistake... lol Gem is white with a light tan saddle pattern(barely noticeable, but obvious if you look for it), she has patches on the side of her head that appear merle from a distance and up close don't even resemble merle, she has tan freckles up her legs and on her face, and a mix of tan and sable freckles over the rest of her body, plus a few big patches of colour that are a blend of black, tan and white hairs all muddied together. Gypsy is sable tri with a half white face, tan freckles over her face and feet and enormous ears that are perfectly tipped. 

Gem-you can see the blend of colours in her freckles









Gypsy...ridiculously big tipped ears lol









Happy- her blaze is lopsided over the nose and narrows between her eyes to the point that the "blaze" literally becomes a couple white hairs before widening just a little bit at the top. her neck white is like a little lightening bolt, but I see that often in BCs. her legs are opposite, 1 is all black with a white sock and the other is all white with a short black "sleeve". she has a couple of freckles on the ankle of the white leg. 










Rusty-his tail is kinked. you cant tell off hand because he has a curly Spitz tail, but as soon as you touch it, the last vertebrate is bent almost in half. he also has a funky bone at the corner of his shoulder, it juts out in a sort of 2 pronged shape, its the result of a fight several years ago-several x-rays and consults with a top orthopaedic surgeon, and nobody has a clue what it is, but it doesn't bother him so we leave it alone lol. he is also missing a couple teeth in front. 

I think he is pretty distinctive on his own lol, you cant really tell his obvious "tells" though without touching him









Baby-well she looks like a typical Toller lol, she has very very little white, just some toe tips, a patch on her chest and a little rice sized speck on her forehead, so that distinguishes her I guess, but other then that, I would know its her because she would stare at me..at all times... and she doesn't retrieve(VERY unusual for a Toller)..so ya know...if you found a bunch of twins and threw a ball, she would be the one that doesn't give a hoot lol oh and another thing...she dislocates her jaw...she has a perfect bite..but can :give" herself an under or over bite at will, its bloody creepy lol










vs normal


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy has white on the front of her neck, her chest and one of her back toes. She also has stripes on one of her sides, and hardly any on the other. Finally, the hair inside her ear is black in one ear and white in the other. I'd like to think that I'd recognize her from the marbling on her head and the sandy appearance of her mask too. And I guess she'll now have a scar on her knee from her ACL surgery. I'm not sure if her fur will camouflage it once it grows back or not. She has a huge spay scar that I can still easily find among her fur.

Different colors inside her ears. You can also see her mostly non-striped side here:









More stripes on this side:









Big blank area on this side:









Edit: You can also see that she has lighter/longer fur along her shoulder blades. I wasn't really sure how to describe it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There was actually a dog running at AKC agility nationals last november that made me literally do a double take because it looked EXACTLY like Summer. It was pretty scary. I think the dog was about one shade lighter in sable but the patching was exactly the same and on the same sides. She had the patch going from the back down the right side, the tiny patch on the right side, and the butt patch. Also had a blaze the same size as Summer's and as crooked as Summer's.


7 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Summer does have a scar/notch out of her left eyelid (can see here)


DSC_5440 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Summer is also the queen of cowlicks and has a wavier coat than almost all papillons.


DSC_0161 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My favorite Mia marking is her 'beauty mark'. It doesn't often show up in photos- dunno why. Or at least I forget she has it. It's a giant tan spot on the right side of her muzzle. All her whiskers are white except the ones in that tan spot.


DSC_0447 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Mia has some pretty unique facial tan markings. She's a very dark hound tricolor. But her tan spreads every year and has grown a lot.


av4 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

The back of Mia's head is also interesting. She has brown behind both ears and all the way across her head.


DSC_0148 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

She also has a black patch on her side that has faded out a bit and now has some tan at the bottom if you part her hair.


25 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

And if her hair parts the right way she is spotted.


DSC_1353 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

But mostly it's her facial expressions. She is the most expressive dog.


group1 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think Lucy's a pretty different looking dog. 

Crazy fluffy tail. 









Brown "glasses"


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

No particularly special markings on Jack, but he's an Elkhound and they're not common around here. Magpie in general is a unique looking dog, so identifying markers aren't too important. Just look for the melting Shepherdy saggy thing on short legs.

Elsa is different looking in general for being a little brown dog, but definitely the toof: 










Jonas has the little crumpled ears: 










Smalls looks like a Dachshund/Lab gone wrong, but she has spot of alopecia on her chest:










Sham is Sham, but he only has one dew claw.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby would be fairly easy to pick out, since he's not a pure bred. 
In a group of boston terriers, he'd likely be the only one with his colouring.. I have seen brindle bostons but not brindle like he is.. 
His tail also looks as if it had been broken at one point or another and sits sideways on his bum rather than straight. 
He's also much wider than your average boston terrier, not because he's fat or anything, he's just got more of the bulldog build. 

In a group of english bulldogs he'd be easy to pick out as well... 
Again his colouring isn't typical for an english bulldog, his face isn't wrinkled enough and his jaw is well-balanced. He also has more of the boston terrier stance than he does the waddley walk of an english bulldog. His energy level would also be a huge give away.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey's tip of her tail is white, she has white paws and her chest has dark spots on her skin you can see through her fur. She also has a pretty long tongue.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash has speckly ears.
Maisy has a white heart on her chest. 
And Pip... IS a special marking lol.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Typical Aussie...but I know his spots terrible picture but most recent one I have. 

Both of his eyes are half blue and half Amber. One has more blue, the other has more Amber, so it always makes his eyes look bloodshot and like he smoked something bad for him. lol. 

He also as a speckly nose and a very pink patch right before his nose. 
His left ear(no picture :-() has merle specks and the other is pure tan. 
Big gorgeous white chest that goes clear down his front legs, except for one little light brown spot near his toe on his right foot, almost perfect white socks on his hind legs except for the ankle?? each back ankle has a dark brown merle spot lol. 

The coolest thing is he looks like he has little fairy wings, on his shoulder blades is a dark brown spot that folds over completely down both sides of the shoulder blades like little wings lol. 

And his face, well like jubels mom said earlier I know his markings perfectly on his face. 

The biggest thing though that would tip me off, if he came up missing and came back a muddy injured mess like you see in the movies, would be his eyes though, both eyes beeing half in half like that and his pink spot before his nose lol.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't look at markings with my dogs... Dobes don't have enough variance. I have to go by scars.

Jayne has a scar on his ear. Poison has a scar over one eye. Kaylee has white hairs on one side of her face due to a scuffle she had with a corgi. And of course, Tab is a puppy so he's easy to identify at the moment. Talla... well, she's the only non-dobe. 


kIMG_5452b by sizzzle_dog, on Flickr


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Biscuit has funny white markings on her face. The white strip only goes over the top of her muzzle, not really around the sides at all, and then extends down her neck and chest like someone painted a stripe. Also, she has cute freckles on her nose. 

I don't have any good pictures of this, but there is a tiny bit of ticking in the white on her feet, too. Just, like, a couple of tan spots per foot. 

Honestly though, I would know that giant bushy tail anywhere. 


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

sizzledog said:


> I can't look at markings with my dogs... Dobes don't have enough variance. I have to go by scars.
> 
> Jayne has a scar on his ear. Poison has a scar over one eye. Kaylee has white hairs on one side of her face due to a scuffle she had with a corgi. And of course, Tab is a puppy so he's easy to identify at the moment. Talla... well, she's the only non-dobe.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Gorgeous Dogs! I can see the difference in them, in their faces, but to describe that to someone would be impossible. lol. A picture is easier, If I was at your house I would only know the liver one oh and the Talla lol.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

And I forgot to mention that Buffy seems to have really small teeth for a dog her size (my parents' Westie has bigger teeth) and they are very, very crooked on the bottom.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Zoey is pretty unique, between her markings and her shape and coat type. She has the bridle all on the underside of her belly too.



Luke has a "stripe" down his nose. The hair meets from different directions and makes this straight line down the middle of his face. He's had it ever since he was a puppy. When called him the stripe nose puppy to tell him apart from his siblings since he was the only one that had it.





He also has a small lump on the side of his face (been discussed with vet, he's had it for a long time). That's how he got his nickname, Lumpy. His coat is also a little lighter by his shoulders, and his ears are much darker golden than anywhere else. (see sig pic below)


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

melaka said:


> And I forgot to mention that Buffy seems to have really small teeth for a dog her size (my parents' Westie has bigger teeth) and they are very, very crooked on the bottom.


Oh yeah, Jubel's front right tooth just before the top right canine is sideways.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy is pretty unique it'd be hard not to spot her in a crowd!

One side of her is freckled- 



and the other is patchwork-


plus her white head and blue eyes!



I love that doberman shot of all your pups!! How did you get them to stand so still and patient?


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Buster has had the white, or "his snow," around his muzzle for a very long time. As long as I can remember. It's expanded over time as he aged and I love it.




















Moose's lips in general amuse me. So big and fat and squishy.




















Also, Moose has a small number of strands of hair at the end of his docked tail that look kind of goofy.








Basically, what I'm trying to say is that neither of my dogs have anything cool or specific enough to really identify them by but I wanted to jump on the bandwagon and participate anyway 

Also, hope the pictures come out okay! They've not been looking to good when I post them on this forum because of the resizing requirements. I promise they're not THAT bad IRL, ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gethenian (Oct 3, 2013)

Jackson's "Starry sky patch"... He wasn't in a mood to let me get a very good picture of it, but it's a roughly diamond-shaped patch of white speckled with brindly-black on his chest -- a peculiar and beautiful (to me!) exception to his rottie coloring -- the one clear inheritance from whatever breed fell in love with a rottweiler and resulted in him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gethenian said:


> Jackson's "Starry sky patch"... He wasn't in a mood to let me get a very good picture of it, but it's a roughly diamond-shaped patch of white speckled with brindly-black on his chest -- a peculiar and beautiful (to me!) exception to his rottie coloring -- the one clear inheritance from whatever breed fell in love with a rottweiler and resulted in him.


That patch of white hair looks like a sitting Bunny .... look closely .... you can see the ears.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BostonBullMama said:


> Again his colouring isn't typical for an english bulldog,


Actually that's not true. Red Brindle w/wo white trim is the most desired color/pattern in bulldogs. 


Maxxi my oldest weim can be easily picked out in a line up of weims. Not only does she have a white spot on the right side of her chest that looks like a monster claw, she also has a mini mohawk, a small tuff of hair on the top of her head. 

The other two weims don't really have any marks that would help pick them out, other than I know my dogs lol. 

JC has an almost solid white head (ears are brindled), his one back leg is almost completely lacking in brindling, so it's mainly just the base coat of tan. 

Deja is a really deep shade of red brindle that is not seen too much, she also has a half black mask. 

Susie has this think bubble like marking near her head, it's brindle whereas her neck is white so it easily seen. 

Kohl has well, kohl markings around his eyes and a black dot on one side of his muzzle. He is also basically what is considered Urajiro.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> That patch of white hair looks like a sitting Bunny .... look closely .... you can see the ears.


I see the bunny! 

Katie doesn't really have anything special about her. Maybe the white hairs along her back, but I don't think they're too unusual. Since she's a poodle, her basic "look" changes: one day she's a fuzzy ball of fur, the next she's sleek and angular.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

One of Busters ears are spotted, the other solid black. 


Messed up bottom front teeth 


3 little spots of color over the top of a big patch


He also looks like his mask is slipping off to one side, one shoulder has a brown patch while the other is white, toes out in the rear, cow hocked and has droopy eye lids.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> *Actually that's not true. Red Brindle w/wo white trim is the most desired color/pattern in bulldogs.*
> 
> 
> Maxxi my oldest weim can be easily picked out in a line up of weims. Not only does she have a white spot on the right side of her chest that looks like a monster claw, she also has a mini mohawk, a small tuff of hair on the top of her head.
> ...


I meant typically you don't see it, at least I never have, but that's a really neat tidbit of information! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie doesn't have any marks other than some really faint brindling that comes and goes. 









People don't usually notice the brindling though. They go straight for the fact that she's probably the most unusual and unique (and ugliest) dog they've seen recently. Bostons, Pugs, Bulldogs and their mixes aren't common around here so I guess she's unique in that aspect. She also kind of looks like a monkey sometimes.










She also has a green tattoo on her belly button from her spay.


----------



## Gethenian (Oct 3, 2013)

Wise Owl -- that dog is NOT ugly. I agree she is QUITE a striking creature! 

And I have a black cat whose "brindling" (in cats it's called ghost tabby markings) also comes and goes... and she also looks like a type of monkey. I call her my little lemur because she has such a long bushy tail. ^_^


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

BostonBullMama said:


> I meant typically you don't see it, at least I never have, but that's a really neat tidbit of information! Thanks for sharing!


I see it AAAALL the time... more than any other color in that breed.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Faolan is solid white, which in most cases makes him stand out in a crowd. However we have often run across other solid white huskies at the park. Most of the time his tall, skinny body is an identifier with the more short and stocky huskies, but if that doesn't work I will watch for the eyes. His right eye is blue and his left eye is gold. There was one white husky who also had two different colored eyes. In that case, though, the dog had a black nose whereas Faolan's is pink. I didn't realize how many solid white husky type dogs there are out there until I got Faolan. We've met at least 4, might be more. 




















With Legend it's a lot easier. His butt is half black and half white, split vertically. He has one black "spot" that spans his entire back from left to right. His legs are speckled with black "freckles". His white stripe on his face stops at the top of his head and is very thin and then fans out.




























No I do not have a picture of his butt...


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaytu's eyes, right is blue and left is hazel with a spot of blue in the bottom. Also her nose, the pink upsidedown T shape.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have never seen another dog who looks like Hamilton. I've seen dogs with his coloring, but not his size. I've seen dogs his size, but not his build, and vice versa. Mutts are fun


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Gethenian said:


> Wise Owl -- that dog is NOT ugly. I agree she is QUITE a striking creature!
> 
> And I have a black cat whose "brindling" (in cats it's called ghost tabby markings) also comes and goes... and she also looks like a type of monkey. I call her my little lemur because she has such a long bushy tail. ^_^


I agree. I think Charlie is the cutest dog ever. But people usually like telling me how ugly she is. lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger has white hairs in the centre of each paw. His back feet each have one white claw. White chest stripe with three ermines on the bottom of his ribs. Stripe is broken on his belly and his sheath has white on both sides. Under his tail about 2 inches from the base he must have had an injury at some point as there is a lot of white hairs interspersed with the black. Brown flecking around muzzle. 

He has a lot of unique identifiers (and a microchip) so I would be able to prove he is who is if needed.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Gethenian said:


> Wise Owl -- that dog is NOT ugly. I agree she is QUITE a striking creature!
> 
> And I have a black cat whose "brindling" (in cats it's called ghost tabby markings) also comes and goes... and she also looks like a type of monkey. I call her my little lemur because she has such a long bushy tail. ^_^


My Nebulung cat "Pepper" has that "ghost tabby" markings as a kitten which she outgrew and the markings has totally disappeared.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> That patch of white hair looks like a sitting Bunny .... look closely .... you can see the ears.


I see the "bunny" too. Real cool markings.


----------



## Jimmy Buffett (Dec 17, 2012)

My jimmy has one white glove (paw) like micheal jackson lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I almost forgot! Eddee has only one silver eyebrow. Lol!


----------



## Jimmy Buffett (Dec 17, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> I have never seen another dog who looks like Hamilton. I've seen dogs with his coloring, but not his size. I've seen dogs his size, but not his build, and vice versa. Mutts are fun


He looks sorta looks like my jimmy hes a dachshund/beagel mix .


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I forgot,on all for feet Manna has a white patch of fur that kinda goes around her paw pad. you have to pick up the paws to see it though.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

need to ad Paisley lol, lets see, she has a split face..half merle half black, the black half has a slight merle patch under the cheek. she has a butterfly nose and 1 marbled eye(left) plus a random white streak on her left ankle.


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Linken has a bald patch on his left side from when he got some skin infection as a pup and a black stipe right down the middle of his white blaze on his chest....other than that I'd just have to count on him being a pretty unique mutt


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: I think I would know Zack anywhere and he has a white spot were no-one else can see. :wave:
View attachment 114137


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> :wave: I think I would know Zack anywhere and he has a white spot were no-one else can see. :wave:
> View attachment 114137


Zack a top secret spy! Hidden IDs are cool.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't have any pictures, but normally when Cotons age they turn all white. But Luke has tan on his ears, shoulders, and back a bit so that's how I can tell him from the rest. Well I haven't seen any other Cotons yet, but my dad saw a female and said she was much smaller, all white and had longer hair.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I don't have any pictures, but normally when Cotons age they turn all white. But Luke has tan on his ears, shoulders, and back a bit so that's how I can tell him from the rest. Well I haven't seen any other Cotons yet, but my dad saw a female and said she was much smaller, all white and had longer hair.


That's cool spirit of coton.
Do you think cotons also can be a " bandeau" like pyr with beaver markings??


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper has Black patches on the roof of his mouth. I don't have a pic because he will not hold his mouth open for that long. LOL 

He also has one completely blue eye and one half brown half blue. Here are two photos of when he was young. The brown has gotten lighter since then, ill have to get new photos.




I could also tell the markings on his face very well. He has a little black dot by his nose. There is pink right above the black on his nose. You can feel and see the point on the back of his skull . Known by some as "The bump of knowledge". lol


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

:wave: Please please don't get mad at me but I just want to add this photo as Tilly's markings are so cute I just had to post it. :wink:
View attachment 114737
I think I would know her anywhere.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I couldn't ID Aidan from a picture unless there were a bunch of Wheatens in it that looked different from him. There have been plenty of times that I've showed my family pictures of Wheatens on a couple of FB groups I belong to, and they thought the pictures were of Aidan.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> :wave: Please please don't get mad at me but I just want to add this photo as Tilly's markings are so cute I just had to post it. :wink:
> View attachment 114737
> I think I would know her anywhere.


Now that is a great marking.
Very unique indeed.
<3


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Nellie doesn't have TOO much unique about her as shes a solid colored 50 pound dog that doesn't have any particular stubbyness or weird claws and such, but shes got some dark liner around her eyes, and has a bit different look to her over all. Shes pretty saggy and doesn't look EXACTLY like a lab or EXACTLY like a shar pei. 

But most of all, her odd ear set.

When shes interested in something, they go up and then straight out horizontally. Airplane ears.

Airplaneears by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


As for Aija, her entire brindle blanket/saddle (not good with marking terms, WHATEVER) creeps up her neck in an odd shape, sort of like a pointy oval. Also on either side of where it goes into that shape her white is at an *almost* 90 degree angle.

Also, the tiny tiny brown dot behind her right ear. 


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


Her White from her legs also creeps up into her brindle marking in jagged looking triangle points.

Right side

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

Left side

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

Right rear leg

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

She also has a white tipped tail and out of all ten of her nipples (shes not spayed) there is one, her very top right one, that never developed so it appears she only has nine.


I wont do photos, but I also have a ferret and the easiest way to identify him if he was lost in a sea of other traditional looking ferrets its to check the feet. His upper left paw is completely missing the "pinky" nail. He just has a nice, smooth, nail-less toe.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Jare said:


> Nellie doesn't have TOO much unique about her as shes a solid colored 50 pound dog that doesn't have any particular stubbyness or weird claws and such, but shes got some dark liner around her eyes, and has a bit different look to her over all. Shes pretty saggy and doesn't look EXACTLY like a lab or EXACTLY like a shar pei.
> 
> But most of all, her odd ear set.
> 
> ...


Awwww.... who says Nellie is not unique???
When she has such a cute face.... I love odd ears.

Aija has odd ears too looking at the siggie.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Hueyeats you said: Do you think cotons also can be a " bandeau" like pyr with beaver markings?? 
^I'm sorry, I have no idea as to what a bandeau is. So I can't answer your question sorry, till I know what you mean. :/


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Hueyeats you said: Do you think cotons also can be a " bandeau" like pyr with beaver markings??
> ^I'm sorry, I have no idea as to what a bandeau is. So I can't answer your question sorry, till I know what you mean. :/


Bandeau is like a badger (sorry not beaver, must be the stupid smart phone typing or me... hahahah) markings.
Tan (can also be various shades of greys & tans) in patches like around the ears... on a mostly white dog.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Heheheh... olde to zack.
You started it... lol! 

I want to show my Pepper with the "ghost tabby" markings that looked like a target.
(She is a Nebulung that that trait of ghost tabby is common... but should dissapear after 1 year, which it did)









Ghost "target" when Pepper is but a kitten.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sleeping like a babe in DD's arms... she still does that.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Hm...maybe then I guess. I know there are a few Cotons that have retained their color from when they were a pup. So maybe they are like Pyrs!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Don't blame me Haha. [ Pepper is gorgeous.] lol


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

zack said:


> Don't blame me Haha. [ Pepper is gorgeous.] lol


Thanks zack!!!


----------

